# Reaction Stories



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm sure many of you get the same confused/intrigued/surprised reaction to a person finding out you have a pet hedgehog, so I thought it would be fun to share the stories 

I was at Fabricville a few days ago buying fleece and flannel for my hedgie cage. The lady was asking me what I was going to use it for, and when I told her that I was going to use them for my hedgehog, she was first shocked, but then began asking a bunch of questions. Before I knew it, my boyfriend and I were surrounded like 2 or 3 other workers, showing them pictures of Kashi on my cell phone :lol: They were all cooing over how cute he was ^_^

I've also had similar reactions when I've brought Kashi out to public. Once the fire alarm went off in my building, and I had no time to put Kashi in his carrier because I was home alone and had to get 2 cats into their carriers. I put him in my hoodie pocket and I left with the two cat carriers to the lobby where everyone was hanging around. My landlord came over and started cooing over my cats, but then she saw that there was a little nose peeking out of my pocket, sniffing the air. She asked if I had a guinea pig (LOL) but I showed her that it was my hedgehog. Again, everyone started crowding around aww-ing ind ahh-ing and my landlord actually asked to hold him.

Seems like everyone thinks hedgehogs are irresistibly adorable


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol I get so so so many questions when I post pictures on facebook and stuff my friends ask so many questions like "are they really pokey" :lol: somebody said they had never even heard of them before. We surely do have unique pets.


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

I get asked so many questions as well when i post things about Winnie on tumblr, or facebook. When i first got him everyone was bbming(blackberry messenger) me for a week asking me how much he was and if his "pricks" hurt LOL. Basically everyone freaks out and starts wanting a hedgie. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Every time two men meet Snarf at the same time, which happens a lot cuz of Jamie's friends and the dudes we have in inspecting/fixing stuff, this exchange has taken place...every time.

As I am standing, holding poor Snarf:
Dude 1: Hanging near door, kinda leery.
Dude 2: Walks right up and breathes down my neck.
Dude 1: Craning neck to get a better look - from across the room "What IS that, man?"
Dude 2: "He's rad! Do his quills hurt? Are they sharp? Can I touch him?"
Me: "They are kinda sharp, you can touch them, just be prepared for Snarf to jump"
During which, Dude 1 leaps across the floor, jumps in front of me and pokes Snarf, who pops and jumps.
Dude1: Jumps back and says "Ow" then races back to door, trembling.
Dude 2: "Dude, she said they were sharp and he might jump."
Dude 1: Looking terrified, "I forgot something in the truck."

Every. time. :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

One day we were at Home Depot choosing PVC pipes for Pete's cage. The guy who works there asked what the pipes were for and my boyfriend told him they were for our hedgehog. The guy was surprised and shocked at first, but then we showed him pictures of the girls and he loved them.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've struck up quite the friendship with the lady at the post office. I will bring a picture of the painting I'm having mailed out. It's always during my lunch break & it's pretty slow there for a few minutes, so we talk. Last week she looked through all my Cholla & Zoey pictures. 
When I took the hedgies to kindergarten, the ladies in the office were so excited to see them. They left phones ringing so they could pet a hedgie.
Even when I was on vacation & wore my hedgie necklace, someone asked about it. They are such conversation starters!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I took Holly to an art class once and now my brothers friends want one ( they think they will get one this fall), My cousens want one, and so does a lot of my friends. just because I brought her to one art class.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Such funny stories!

When I was buying fleece at Wal-mart, the lady working the fabrics counter asked me what I was buying it for. I was kind of in a hurry, but I told her it was for a hedgehog's cage, and she was like, "What? What did you say? A hidgehog?" Ahhhaha. I actually ended up having to use the internet on my phone to google pictures of hedgehogs to show her. She then asked if they are porcupines. :lol: I gave her a quick lesson, and she was *so interested!*

My friend's grandpa helped me make the top of my hedgie's cage, and before we started, I told him it was for a hedgehog. He was like, "Oh, okay." 2 minutes later he said, "Wait, this is for a warthog?" I could've died laughing.

Hedgehogs are so interesting.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

I just saw this post and I thought it was a perfect thread for the major highlight of my day!  
I had left a message on my landlord's phone a few days ago telling her that it was finally time for me to get my hedgehog soon [I had told her when we first applied for the place so she knew it was coming]. I remembered when I first told her...
"So do you guys have any pets?"
"No. But I'm planning on getting a hedgehog in a few months."
"A what?!?!"
"A hedgehog"
*Laughter "That should be fine!"

Well today I get a text from her saying,
"So I've been doing some reading and research and they seem like the perfect pet for both landlord and tenant! go for it!!"
I thought it was great that I inspired her to do some reading and that she thought it was the perfect pet for both parties!!! lol :-D how cool!

Also I remember when I first went around buying stuff for the future hedgehog. I became known around town at various different stores as "the hedgehog girl." lol Mostly at homedepot where various workers would help me find stuff and ask what I needed it for! It got to the point where I would walk in there and a worker would come up to me and be like "hey hedgehog!" "i found what you were looking for last week!" lol and the ladies at the sign shop where i got the coroplast gave me a huge discount on it and asked for pictures!! hedgehogs really are the greatest pet-conversation starters!!!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

These stories are hilarious! Omg. 
Hm, the funniest reaction I got was after I posted a pic of me and hedgie on fb (fb comments below)

Friend: Omg is it real?
Me: lol yes. Haven't you seen pictures of my hedgie?
Friend: I didn't know they were real-life creatures... I thought they were like unicorns or something....

:lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

bahahaha unicorns...
Most people when I tell them they first say "where the heck did you get that idea??" then they go "you WOULD get a hedgehog" (what's that supposed to mean??)... Then i show them a picture and they go "OMG IT'S SO CUTEEEEEE. I want one!"

hahaha


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> bahahaha unicorns...
> Most people when I tell them they first say "where the heck did you get that idea??" then they go "you WOULD get a hedgehog" (what's that supposed to mean??)... Then i show them a picture and they go "OMG IT'S SO CUTEEEEEE. I want one!"
> 
> hahaha


It means you're so awesomely cool duhh  
I actually got the idea for my friend who told me to get a hedgie cause she wanted to be able to tell people her friend has a hedgehog :roll: 
The more I researched , the more I fell in love. 



susanaproenca said:


> One day we were at Home Depot choosing PVC pipes for Pete's cage. The guy who works there asked what the pipes were for and my boyfriend told him they were for our hedgehog. The guy was surprised and shocked at first, but then we showed him pictures of the girls and he loved them.


What else are PVC pipes for? :lol: :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

xspiked said:


> These stories are hilarious! Omg.
> Hm, the funniest reaction I got was after I posted a pic of me and hedgie on fb (fb comments below)
> 
> Friend: Omg is it real?
> ...


 I haven't laughed so hard in a long time! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Today I was in a Fire Safety training class for my job, and we were taking about the 3 types that fire can spread (convection, conduction, and radiation) and I brought up CHEs and how they can be a fire hazard. Someone asked what you use ceramic heat emitters for, and I told them for animals, and said I have a hedgehog that I use one for. Everyone was like, "A hedgehog? What's that? Isn't that like a porcupine?" The instructor thought they were the size of cats, haha. One girl asked me after class if I had any pictures I could show her... I whipped my phone out and showed her the 40 or so pictures I have of Milly on there - she was in awe! She cooed over them for 10 minutes. She asked where I got Milly and if it's hard to take care of them. We had a good half an hour conversation about hedgies, and I gave her the link for HHC in case she decides to get one. 

People are funny.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

When I took Brillo to the vet for his mites, he decided he wanted to escape his bag on our way back home. While I'm driving, I'm fighting to keep Brillo in a ball until I can get him back into his bag when I stop at the main gate to show the guard my ID (we live on a military installation). 

Well, it didn't take as long for the guard to get to me as I thought it would. So I drive up with my ID in one hand, and Brillo in the other. He jumps back and says, "Holy crap! What IS that thing?!". I smiled and said, "A hedgehog." He looks at me all confused and says, "A WHO?". I say, "A hedgehog. He's my pet." The guard checks my ID, shakes his head and says, "Okay lady. You and your porcupine have a good one."

:lol:


----------

